# Congratulations USA 1



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

<TABLE width=851> <TBODY> <TR> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=48>*Lott
Lottery 
Loz-nr*</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=39>*Kat.
Cat.
Kat. *</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=216>* Hund förare
 Dog handler
Hundeführer *</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=209>*Hund
Dog
Hunde*</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=54>*Ras
Breed
Rasse*
</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 width=98>* Land
 Country
Land*</TD> <TH class=verdana style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 borderColor=#e5e5e5 scope=col align=center>A</TH> <TH class=verdana style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 borderColor=#e5e5e5 scope=col align=center>B</TH> <TH class=stil371 style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 borderColor=#e5e5e5 scope=col align=center>C</TH> <TH class=verdana style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 borderColor=#e5e5e5 width=29 scope=col align=center>Tot</TH> <TH class=verdana style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 vAlign=middle borderColor=#e5e5e5 scope=col align=center>Pl..</TH></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>76</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>US 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Fabian Robinson</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Graubaer's Boker</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>United States</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>95</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>282</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>1</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>16</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>CZ 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Martin Plecháček</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Antrax Ostraryka</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Czech Republic</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>281</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>2</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>86</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>ES 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Juan José Barragan de los Rios </TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Adonis de Ydre</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Spain</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>91</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>97</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>281</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>3</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>68</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>MY 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Michael Lee Tai Seng</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Mecberger Lassie</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Malaysia</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>96</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>91</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>281</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>4</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>51</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>SK 01</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Jozef Adamuscin</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Chris spod Lazov</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>GSD</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Slovakia</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>96</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>90</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>280</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>5</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>19</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>US 2</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Ivan Balabanov </TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Ebor Ot Vitosha</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>United States</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>88</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>96</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>95</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>279</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>6</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>43</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>DE 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Petra Sporrer</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Erec von der Schönen Ecke</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Germany</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>98</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>90</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>91</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>279</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>7</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>121</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>DE 4</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Mario Hupfer</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Malimaniac´s Action</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Germany</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>92</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>93</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>278</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>8</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>98</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>FR 1</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Eric Lapointe</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Fix Des Pas Des Betes</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>France</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>96</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>90</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>92</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>278</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>9</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>55</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>FI 3</TD> <TD style="FONT-SIZE: 12px; FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Sanna Hurri</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Ruutipussi Emäntä</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>BSD/Mal</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4>Finland</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>94</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>92</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>91</TD> <TD bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>277</TD> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#ffe925 align=center>10</TD></TR> <TR> <TD style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana, geneva, sans-serif" bgColor=#e4e4e4 align=center>107</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
=D>=D>=D>


----------

